
Tesla IPO: What It Means for the Green Car Biz - da5e
http://earth2tech.com/2010/06/27/tesla-ipo-what-it-means-for-the-green-car-biz/
======
uptown
Jalopnik has a more critical analysis of the IPO.

[http://jalopnik.com/5569882/inside-the-secret-178-million-
te...](http://jalopnik.com/5569882/inside-the-secret-178-million-tesla-ipo-
presentation)

The IPO prospectus is available here:

<http://www.retailroadshow.com/roadshows.asp>

~~~
Tamerlin
There are a few things in Jalopnik's analysis that I think are flawed.

One, the Volt is crap. It only gets around 50mpg and has a 40 mile battery.
It's only suitable for daily commuting.

Two, the Japanese auto manufacturers used the model that Jalopnik pooh-poohed
quite successfully -- they took a sizable loss leader, and took a large part
of the market from the US auto industry. The difference was execution -- the
American companies relied on patriotism to sell cars, the Japanese just built
better (or more market-appropriate) cars.

